# It says I'm overclocking.. Pretty sure I'm not??



## JDcompy (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello, - My first post, so hi everyone!

I haven't had problems with my desktop computer in quite a while, but today while watching a video the computer shut down randomly.

I turned the computer on and noticed that after a few moments it shut down again. I thought maybe the computer was overheating so I let it sit for about 30 minutes.

I turned it on again, and received a message while booting up:

Overclocking failed - press f1 to continue / press f2 to reset default settings and continue.

As I'm not a computer tech person and have no idea what overclocking is, I'm sure I've never gone out of my way to overclock a computer. 

The computer booted into windows, and then.. a minute later, shut down.

What is overclocking? How do I fix this issue? I miss my computer already.

Thank you so much!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Overclocking - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Is this a custom built system or an OEM PC from Dell, HP, etc?

Post the model # and brand.


----------



## JDcompy (Nov 10, 2011)

Custom built in 2008 (I think).


----------



## JDcompy (Nov 10, 2011)

Any ideas what may be causing that error? Is there something I can do?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Please post your full computer specifications inlcuding make and model of power supply.

If your system is oem i.e one you have bought from a shop such as a dell, hp or compaq please post the model number.

Posting your specs can help us to help you better.


----------



## JDcompy (Nov 10, 2011)

As mentioned above, it is not from a shop, it is custom built.

*This is from the dxdiag:*

System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 9/2/2011, 09:39:14
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp.080413-2111)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
System Model: System Product Name
BIOS: BIOS Date: 10/30/05 16:03:33 Ver: 08.00.10
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 1024MB RAM
Page File: 99MB used, 2361MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: The system is using the generic video driver. Please install video driver provided by the hardware manufacturer. Direct3D functionality not available. You should verify that the driver is a final version from the hardware manufacturer.
Sound Tab 1: No sound card was found. If one is expected, you should install a sound driver provided by the hardware manufacturer.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: 
Manufacturer: 
Chip type: 
DAC type: 
Device Key: Enum\
Display Memory: n/a
Current Mode: 800 x 600 (32 bit) (1Hz)
Monitor: 
Monitor Max Res: 
Driver Name: vga.dll
Driver Version: 5.01.2600.0000 (English)
DDI Version: unknown
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 9344 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: vga.sys
Mini VDD Date: 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 20992 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B70EE0-4340-11CF-B063-282AAEC2C835}
Vendor ID: 0x0000
Device ID: 0x0000
SubSys ID: 0x00000000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Not Available
D3D Status: Not Available
AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: 
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: 
Manufacturer ID: 
Product ID: 
Type: 
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
WHQL Logo'd: 
Date and Size: 
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: 
HW Accel Level: Emulation Only
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x27CB
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 59520 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 52480 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 05:43:22, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Microsoft USB Wheel Mouse Optical
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x0040
| Matching Device ID: hid\vid_045e&pid_0040
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 23040 bytes
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 12160 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 05:43:22, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: , Half Duplex: , Mic: 
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: MS TCP Loopback interface - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 951.2 GB
Total Space: 953.9 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: SAMSUNG HD103SJ

Drive: D:
Model: SONY DVD-ROM DDU1621
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 62976 bytes

Drive: E:
Model: DVDRW IDE 16X
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 62976 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27E2&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&11583659&0&E5
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 68224 bytes

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27E0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&11583659&0&E4
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 68224 bytes

Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DF&SUBSYS_81791043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&F9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 24960 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 96512 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 3328 bytes

Name: SM Bus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_81791043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_81931043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&D8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0001.5013 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 144384 bytes

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&11583659&0&E0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 68224 bytes

Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CC&SUBSYS_81791043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&EF
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 30208 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 22:42:10, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 59520 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 7168 bytes

Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CB&SUBSYS_81791043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&EB
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 22:42:10, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 59520 bytes

Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CA&SUBSYS_81791043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&EA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 22:42:10, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 59520 bytes

Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C9&SUBSYS_81791043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&E9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 22:42:10, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 59520 bytes

Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C8&SUBSYS_81791043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&E8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 22:42:10, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 59520 bytes

Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C0&SUBSYS_26011043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&FA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 24960 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 96512 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 3328 bytes

Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27B8&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&11583659&0&F8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 37248 bytes

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2775&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_81\3&11583659&0&08
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 68224 bytes

Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2774&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_81\3&11583659&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_E1\3&11583659&0&F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 68224 bytes

Name: Ethernet Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_108B&SUBSYS_81971043&REV_03\4&8D68EE5&0&00E4
Driver: n/a

Name: Multimedia Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_13F6&DEV_0111&SUBSYS_011113F6&REV_10\4&CF81C54&0&00F0
Driver: n/a

Name: Mass Storage Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1283&DEV_8211&SUBSYS_81381043&REV_11\4&CF81C54&0&20F0
Driver: n/a

Name: Ethernet Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4320&SUBSYS_811A1043&REV_13\4&CF81C54&0&28F0
Driver: n/a

Name: Video Controller (VGA Compatible)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_01D3&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\4&3186C08C&0&0008
Driver: n/a

Name: Mass Storage Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1095&DEV_3132&SUBSYS_819F1043&REV_01\4&186DEF45&0&00E5
Driver: n/a

Name: Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_8023&SUBSYS_808B1043&REV_00\4&CF81C54&0&18F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 61696 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 53376 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 61824 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 60800 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\enum1394.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 06:46:40, 6400 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 279552 bytes
ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 27136 bytes
dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 10496 bytes
d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 1179648 bytes
d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 8192 bytes
d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 1689088 bytes
d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 824320 bytes
d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 590336 bytes
d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 350208 bytes
d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 34816 bytes
dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 33040 bytes
dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 23552 bytes
dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 29696 bytes
dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 17920 bytes
dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 3072 bytes
dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 3072 bytes
dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 83456 bytes
dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 116736 bytes
dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 53520 bytes
dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 158720 bytes
dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 181760 bytes
dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 394240 bytes
joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 68608 bytes
gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 76800 bytes
pid.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 35328 bytes
dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 1293824 bytes
dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 19456 bytes
dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 181248 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 71680 bytes
dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 104448 bytes
dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 61440 bytes
dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 35840 bytes
dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 105984 bytes
dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 82432 bytes
dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 619008 bytes
dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 1227264 bytes
dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 2113536 bytes
mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 924432 bytes
mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 1028096 bytes
wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 70656 bytes
devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 59904 bytes
dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 35328 bytes
mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 148992 bytes
msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 14336 bytes
encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 20480 bytes
qasf.dll: 9.00.0000.4503 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 237568 bytes
qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 192512 bytes
qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 279040 bytes
qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 386048 bytes
qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 733696 bytes
quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 1288192 bytes
strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3936 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 246814 bytes
iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 199680 bytes
ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 848384 bytes
ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 338432 bytes
ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 755200 bytes
ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 183808 bytes
ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 203776 bytes
ks.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 141056 bytes
stream.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 49408 bytes
swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 4352 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 118272 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 1428992 bytes
vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 30208 bytes
msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 16896 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 50688 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.5512
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

Video Compressors:
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Audio Renderers:
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512



*Here is some information from System Properties:*

Intel(R)
Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
3.01 GHz, 1.00 GB of RAM

*
And from System Information:*

OS Name Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
Version 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 Build 2600
OS Manufacturer Microsoft Corporation
System Name JDCOMPY
System Manufacturer System manufacturer
System Model System Product Name
System Type X86-based PC
Processor x86 Family 15 Model 4 Stepping 1 GenuineIntel ~3010 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date American Megatrends Inc. 0606, 10/30/2005
SMBIOS Version 2.3
Windows Directory C:\WINDOWS
System Directory C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device \Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer Version = "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2111)"
User Name JDCOMPY\JD
Time Zone Pacific Standard Time
Total Physical Memory 1,024.00 MB
Available Physical Memory 591.90 MB
Total Virtual Memory 2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory 1.96 GB
Page File Space 2.41 GB
Page File C:\pagefile.sys








--
I'm not sure if this is the information you need/want but if it isn't please tell me how to find the information.. I'm not sure how to find what make/model my power supply is. Maybe it's in what I posted above? If not, please tell me how to get it and I will!!

Thank You!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Opening the case is the easiest way to get the PSU info. There should be a large label on the side.

For other stuff Belarc Advisor, CPU-Z or PCWizard is probably more informative.
CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting
Belarc Advisor - Free Personal PC Audit


----------



## JDcompy (Nov 10, 2011)

The PSU says: TR2-430NP

I did a google search and found this website which (I think) gives specs on it

Thermaltakeusa*»*Power Supply*»*TR2 Series*»*TR2 Standard 430W PSU : TR2 Standard 430W PSU W0070RUC


----------



## JDcompy (Nov 10, 2011)

GENERAL: 







- Wattage 430 Watts - Fan Dual 80 mm
2400 RPM ± 10% - Efficiency 65% + - PFC N/A - Hold-Up Time 16 ms - Switches ATX Logic on-off additional power rocker switch - Motherboard Connectors 20+4-pin Main Connector
8-pin (4+4) CPU Power Connector
- Power Good Signal 100-500 ms - Form Factor ATX 12V
- Dimension 6.3 x 5.9 x 3.3 inch
160 x 150 x 85 mm - Warranty 5 Years - Certifications N/A
AC INPUT:







- Input Voltage 115 VAC / 230 VAC  - Input Current 5A - Input Frequency Range 50 ~ 60 Hz - Inrush Current 
- Operating Range 
- MTBF 100,000 hrs minimum - RFI / EMI FCC, UL, CUL, CSA, CE


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you will need to do a cmos reset and then go into the bios and set it back to default.

This could be happening because there is a power issue so when your in the bios see what the 12v,3.3v and 5v says likely that you will need to replace the power supply


----------



## JDcompy (Nov 10, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> you will need to do a cmos reset and then go into the bios and set it back to default.
> 
> This could be happening because there is a power issue so when your in the bios see what the 12v,3.3v and 5v says likely that you will need to replace the power supply



I don't really know how to do any of these things..


----------



## JDcompy (Nov 10, 2011)

Also,

What will I see that tells me to replace the PS?
I'm pretty sure I haven't changed anything in the cmos myself.. what would have caused them to differ from the defaults?

Thank you!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Have you tried resetting the BIOS to defaults? Does the message still come up every time you boot and is it still shutting down.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you wont but going into the bios and tell us what it says for the voltages if the psu needs replacing.


----------

